# NEED HELP in Training the Tipplers



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

I have just now started to keep pigeons and need your help very badly.

I have brought a new pair of tippler pigeons (both are around a year old and wing clipped). I am keeping them in an wooden box with mesh door on an open terrace. So when they come out of the box they are released directly to the open terrace. So I need help in resettling and training them to return back to loft.

These two birds are some what resettled to an extent, they come out when released, eat the food and go back to their nest (box). This is happening from past 4 weeks. Their wings have grown by 75% but they still dont bother to fly. When I try to catch them or chase them, all they do is run but not fly. I need help on how to revert them to flying after the wings are grown completely. I am sure that they are strong flyers and were flying 5-7 hours in their old place. 

How to train them to LOFT FLYING in a small radius so that they don't go too far from the sight. Also how to train them to return home from around 2-3 miles from my house. Do they require tossing? Please help!


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I dont know anything about tipplers but heres a nice link. 
http://www.tipplers.com/jack/frm_articles.htm


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Dont fly these birds, Breed them and fly the youngsters,


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

agreed you can cut there wings anf let them out but do not fly them


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If I were you I would just breed theese. A tippler is not a homer, I would not road train them just let them fly.
Dave


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> If I were you I would just breed theese. A tippler is not a homer, I would not road train them just let them fly.
> Dave


half agreed half not you should not fly them you shoud let them out with bannded wings


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I like that, can we agree no road training?
Dave


----------



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

diwaj said:


> Dont fly these birds, Breed them and fly the youngsters,


Plz let me know why should I fly only the young ones and not these birds? Why can't I fly them once they re-grow their feathers...


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

oh you can fly them be careful but do not take them down the road let them out yes but road train no there not homers do not road train their babys either ket them out thats what there ment for and do not make thm fly they will on there own


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*nesting*

It kinda sounds to me that they are more interested in each other rather then flying, are you sure they just don't want to nest and mate? If not, I would think that they are rehomed, if they can see the outside and how to get back in and when they are ready they should go up. I do agree with the others, You should breed somemore birds before you take a big chance of loosing your stock, just my thought's >Kevin


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

You should not fly them cause, they will fly to the previous loft or get lost in the way to the previous loft. They dont have very good homing ability like homers but they do have some homing ability.

I got one of my friends tippler for breeding and after 6 months, I left it to fly with my birds, and this one joined my friends birds and landed there, his house is just 50 meters from my house, but the tumbler/roller which i got flew and came back to my house.

Diwa


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

diwaj said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should not fly them cause, they will fly to the previous loft or get lost in the way to the previous loft. They dont have very good homing ability like homers but they do have some homing ability.
> 
> ...


hey no tipplers can resettle to a new loft


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I have 2 tipplers in my loft given to me 2 years ago and i broke them into my loft twice.My [previous loft and my newly relocated loft.Maybe this was luck but they dissappeared and returned on both occassions.


----------



## tipplers4life (Sep 10, 2011)

just make sure they can see all the surroundings let them out hungry and hope for the best,ive just settled 20 out of 20 easy as that,never lost a bird yet


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, there's a bunch of *false info* here. You can resettle any adult tippler. I've rehomed more than 20+ birds from 3 different lofts at the same time with no losses. I had one home back less than a mile away got it backand never did it again. The others came from Florida and another about 5 miles away, didn't lose a bird. As for homing 2 or 3 miles is no problem for a tippler.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Guys, no offense made..... but this post is year old....


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

yeah the problem is people actually search the forum and search google. Then stuff like this turns up. So there's nothing wrong with pointing out wrong info.


----------



## tipplers4life (Sep 10, 2011)

coment was made for people who read it like myself,who may take the wrong advice,so i was mearly putting it right


----------

